# HELP! Spider problem



## Teacherstar2 (Jun 28, 2017)

Hi all. Thanks in advance. Just for a little background info, my husband & I purchased our home in late 2017. The home sat vacant for many months and is near a wooded area. It was absolutely infested with spiders. We got it cleaned up, got a contract with Orkin, got our vents cleaned out (orkin suspected they were nesting in the vents while the house was vacant) and it’s been under control... until now. 

In the past we would notice an influx of spiders (specifically yellow sacs) when we’d switch our heat to air around April/May (I’m in NJ). The first year was horrible, there were TONS, about 8-10 a day. Then it got better the year after. This year was no different. We switched to air, maybe saw one yellow sac and that was it. Now we’re in mid July, and I have no idea what happened, but it’s as if they have invaded us starting last week. Not just yellow sacs, but regular house spiders, large black spiders that look similar to yellow sacs except they’re black, and these teeny tiny little brown spiders. Might I add that I am pregnant and this is causing me to lose my mind. 

Because of Covid, orkin will not come indoors. The outdoors is just as bad. Our deck is overrun with orb weavers and all other kinds of spiders. I’m at my wits end.


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

> Because of Covid, orkin will not come indoors.


That's a chicken poop answer. They deal with microscopic matter in the stuff they spray and have enough protection gear to keep a 99% recovery rate virus at bay. I'd go to the regional manager and find out why they refuse to deal with the spiders. Don't take NO for an answer.

On the bright side, you don't have any moisture problems in your home, as spiders only dwell in really dry spaces. I don't like spiders and share your fear.


----------



## RanK2 (Feb 19, 2020)

You might consider a peppermint smell in and around your house. Apparently spiders hate it. Non toxic too. You can read a bit here:

https://www.bhg.com/homekeeping/house-cleaning/tips/natural-spider-repellents/

We've used mild peppermint on our pets before.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

chandler48 said:


> That's a chicken poop answer. They deal with microscopic matter in the stuff they spray and have enough protection gear to keep a 99% recovery rate virus at bay. I'd go to the regional manager and find out why they refuse to deal with the spiders. Don't take NO for an answer.
> 
> On the bright side, you don't have any moisture problems in your home, as spiders only dwell in really dry spaces. I don't like spiders and share your fear.



I don't know about that. . . I saw an awful lot of spiders in the Congo.


----------



## 3onthetree (Dec 7, 2018)

I feel icky just reading your post. I am no expert but I can offer you my experience. With many houses either slab, crawlspace, or basement, I have had to deal with spiders and bugs. As far as I know, spiders feed off the bugs (except one house the slab addition with doors diagonal to each side was a shortcut thru the house - spiders would dart across the open floor from one door to the other). I first get rid of bugs by eliminating their food (cleaning), any wetness (usually in crawlspaces), and most importantly lowering grade at least 6" below the foundation wall. The reduction of spiders has always followed that, and I don't think its a coincidence. I've only used sprays a couple times when I couldn't do the other physical remedies.


----------

